# Employment for Guard & Reserve, Post-Service Employment



## Mr.Hyde (Apr 2, 2019)

Wanted to share with the community here information about a veteran & military supportive company that I work for when not in uniform (I'm in the Marine Reserves, currently on orders). My civilian career is with Dominion Energy. They are based out of Richmond, VA and have offices and service territories across the U.S. If you are in need of a CAREER, not job, they are a great company to work for. They have received numerous awards for their commitment to veteran employees. As guard or reserve, you get PAID time off for drill and annual training. When deployed or on extended orders, you get differential pay (your Dominion pay minus your BASE pay) and you get any raises or bonuses you would normally receive. They have a veteran resource group and reimburse up to $7500 in college tuition annually. Many positions exist, from armed security, line-workers, stockroom, to customer service. Dominion even has pilots and aircraft maintainers. The company takes time to develop employees and promotes from within. Also, any journeyman trades such as lineman and mechanic you get paid your regular wage while going through training and can use your GI Bill benefits and collect the BAH. I have been with the company for 6+ years.


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Apr 2, 2019)

My apologies, put this in the wrong forum...


----------

